# New puppy advice



## Chrads13 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi we bought our new cockapoo puppy home on Wednesday she is 9 weeks old and we've named her Darcy . She is lovely in every way and we are all in love with her  

I was just after some advice since we got her home we have left her on her own overnight with her bed a cuddly toy water and puppy pads . Night 1 she barked and howled all night which was to be expected last night night 2 she did the same but not as much as the night before we dont go to see her as we don't want her to learn that barking = attention . She has weed and pooed both nights. Are we right to do the cry it out method ? 
Also during the day say I put her in the kitchen while I Hoover or when we eat as a family she barks and whines at the gate like crazy even though she can see us and usually will wee or poo even if she's just been because I've shut her in the kitchen ? I obviously want to be able to leave her without that behaviour what can I do ? Thanks in advance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There are two schools of thought on night time and I must admit I come down on the happy puppy side of having the pup in a crate in my bedroom so they learn to sleep well at night and I can hear if they need to go out so it meant Chance was clean overnight and never cried in her crate from 8 weeks.

The more concerning part is her weeing and pooing if you shut her in the kitchen while you do things as this suggests you could be doing far too much too quickly with regard to leaving her and she is worried which is why she is weeing and pooing as well as crying and barking 

Think of her in terms of a baby who has just left her mum and siblings for the first time and is finding her way in a world where nothing is familiar and nobody speaks her language. Make her comfortable with very short absences and that you will be back immediately and you will end up with a secure happy dog who is content to be left


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I completely agree with 2nd, I want a secure, content and happy dog. A nervous, anxious pup will be the same in adulthood. My Sophie slept in her crate from 8 weeks, in our bedroom and never cried nor messed in her crate. She is unhappy when we leave her alone to run errands but quickly calms down. She loves to go in the car, absolutely loves it so not being able to come along is her reason for crying, not the being left lone. 

Take is slowly with the separation, she will get there. You are her world now and she needs you.


----------

